# Boston Municipal Police



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I know the Muni's are a thing of the past, but I also know that there is now a Boston Municipal Protective Services and I'm as curious as can be, is this made up of all the Muni cops who got scre...didn't make it onto Boston PD? What did happen to those guys? It would be nice to know that they didn't just end up in the unemployment line and that the city didn't simply throw away people who were already protecting public property. 

I saw the Protective Services cruiser (painfully obvious old Muni car) parked in front of the Water and Sewer Commission HQ and saw two guys inside in uniform and it simple piqued my curiousity.

Any info would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Kil,*
*Call it like you see it bro, they didn't get screwed, they got fuxxed.... HARD. Patrolmen who weren't picked up were given options to; *
*A) Retire. Which about 8 did. Some went out on the Heart Bill.*
*B) Work for Municipal Protective Services with no loss of pay or grade. About a dozen or so took this route.*
*C) Collect unemployment benefits which a few did as well.*
*D) Take the Housing PD job which 4 did.*
*Those that did not retire went to the top of the CS list. To date, about 8 have taken CS jobs with other PD's within the 128 belt. One guy was picked up by Boston PD and cycled through with the laterals. It pains me to see a once proud PD reduced to a shell of it's former self. Say what you like about the Muni's, but pound for pound, they were the best cops around. *


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *It pains me to see a once proud PD reduced to a shell of it's former self.*


Don't worry HC, I'll make a gentlemen's bet that "Municipal Protective Services" will eventually morph back into the Municipal Police, the same way I believe the DCR Rangers are the Phoenix of the MDC Police rising from the ashes.


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *Kil,*
> *Call it like you see it bro, they didn't get screwed, they got fuxxed.... HARD. Patrolmen who weren't picked up were given options to; *
> *A) Retire. Which about 8 did. Some went out on the Heart Bill.*
> *B) Work for Municipal Protective Services with no loss of pay or grade. About a dozen or so took this route.*
> ...


There is more than one Muni working for BPD.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Don't worry HC, I'll make a gentlemen's bet that "Municipal Protective Services" will eventually morph back into the Municipal Police, the same way I believe the DCR Rangers are the Phoenix of the MDC Police rising from the ashes.


I've heard that about the Rangers becoming the Mets, also that they'll eventually become the new Capitol Police, but it's been quite a few years and I'm starting to have my doubts. Too bad, too. I've often wondered exactly what that ridiculous merger actually did for the Commonwealth. We KNOW what it did for the MSP.

HC, I agree that the Muni's were a terrific bunch. We've picked up a couple at my job from the days when they were being harassed and hounded about residency. That whole agency was just something for the city government and the BPPA to test the durability of the toes of thier shoes. "How many kicks before my shoe falls apart?"

I recall all the uniform changes. What did *THAT* cost the city? Let's see, we'll go very low and say there were 20 Munis. 20 badges changed 3 or 4 x, times the roughly $30/badge. Hmmmm. Then let's see, dark shirts, tan shirts, light blue shirts, dark blue. New patches that don't say "Boston" after four previous changes. It's mind boggling.

I'm sure the public property is much better protected now.

Let's increase public safety by DECREASING the actual number of cops.

I'm a suburbanite and damn proud of it. You can keep that fiscally irresponsible government and sink 'em in the harbour. No wait, they've cleaned it up a bit. Don't sink 'em. The EPA will be out for blood.:sb:

Oh, and thanks for the info. I should have said that first.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> I've heard that about the Rangers becoming the Mets, also that they'll eventually become the new Capitol Police, but it's been quite a few years and I'm starting to have my doubts.


It's a longshot bet at best. The Rangers have very little juice on the hill, unlike the old Mets.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> It's a longshot bet at best. The Rangers have very little juice on the hill, unlike the old Mets.


I wouldn't be so sure. It won't happen overnight, but the process is already underway even if you haven't noticed it. The rangers started out with completely amber lightbars, then had some red facing to the rear, now some red facing front and some blue facing to the rear. At first they had no enforcement power, now they can issue cites for violation of DCR rules.

Next it will be arrest authority for violation of DCR rules, then MGL, and by-gosh, if they're out arresting people shouldn't they have weapons to protect themselves? And if they can arrest people, surely they should have blue lights and M/V citation books!!!

I can just hear it now...."We want to supplement the state police, not replace them".


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

We've recently picked up 2 from the layoff list. So far so good...


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> The rangers started out with completely amber lightbars, then had some red facing to the rear, now some red facing front and some blue facing to the rear. At first they had no enforcement power, now they can issue cites for violation of DCR rules.


Its a long way from handing out parking tickets to being a real police officer. With the state budget being as stretched thin as it is, I don't see the commonwealth paying to hire, train and equip some new department.

Its not impossible, just unlikely.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> Its a long way from handing out parking tickets to being a real police officer. With the state budget being as stretched thin as it is, I don't see the commonwealth paying to hire, train and equip some new department.
> 
> Its not impossible, just unlikely.


As I said, it won't be an overnight thing. They'll kill you with a thousand cuts, and don't underestimate what will happen as far as federal grant money after the next terrorist attack (which is a matter of when, not if).


----------

